# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Additional Thornes sale

## gavin

For those who missed it, and as a service to readers, I'll reproduce an email here from Gill at Thornes. It is too big to post, so this is part 1.

G.


Dear Beekeeper

We have had many calls over the last few weeks asking when we will be having  our Winter Sale.   As many of you will know, it finished on 12th  December 2011.
 So, we have decided to have another online opportunity for UK beekeepers to  purchase our sale hive parts, frames, foundation and some  accessories.   The Sale will begin at 10.00am on Saturday 28th January  and finish at 5.00pm on Tuesday 31st January.    www.thorne.co.uk
 Below is a list of all the items available.   Prices include  VAT.   Carriage free on £100.00 orders to a UK address (excluding  Channel Islands)
 Foundation

*B.S. Deep Standard*
Per 10 Sheets
10 Sheet Rate
5.96 50 Sheet Rate
5.81 200 Sheet Rate
5.63 500 Sheet Rate
5.20 *B.S. Shallow Standard*
10 Sheet Rate
3.64 50 Sheet Rate
3.51 200 Sheet Rate
3.43 500 Sheet Rate
3.15 
*Hive Parts*

National Brood Body Empty Flat        Sale
17.00 National Super Empty Flat  Sale
13.50 National Crownboard, no escapes,        Sale
7.50 National Roof 4", Flat, Sale
18.00 National Solid Floor Flat  Sale
13.50 National Open Mesh Floor Flat        Sale
13.50 National Hive Stand Flat Sale
5.50 

*Frames*

D.N.1 Frames Sale
26.00 D.N.4 Frames Sale
29.00 D.N.5 Frames Sale
37.00 14" x 12" Frames Sale
42.00 S.N.1 Frames Sale
26.00 S.N.4 Frames Sale
29.00 S.N.5 Frames Sale
37.00 BS Manley Frames Sale
37.00

----------


## gavin

Part 2 .....



*Miscellaneous*

Belinda Bee Soft Toy, Sale
2.50 Castellated Mouseguard, Sale
2.25 Comb Cutter Rectangular 8oz,      Sale
10.00 Conical Tap Strainer Stainless Steel,        Sale
10.00 50 Cut Comb Containers and Blue 4C,        Sale
8.00 50 Cut Comb Containers and Gold 4C,        Sale
8.00 50 Cut Comb Containers and Green 4C,        Sale
8.00 50 Cut Comb Containers and Purple 4C,        Sale
8.00 50 Cut Comb Containers and Red 4C,        Sale
8.00 500 Cut Comb Containers and Green 4C,        Sale
65.00 500 Cut Comb Containers and Blue 4C,        Sale
65.00 500 Cut Comb Containers and Purple 4C,        Sale
65.00 500 Cut Comb Containers and Gold 4C,        Sale
65.00 500 Cut Comb Containers and Red 4C,        Sale
65.00 Note the occasional container may have a small hole or poor        fitting lid.         
They should all be checked with water before use with        honeycomb.
Frame Feeder, B.S. type, Plastic,        Sale
8.00 Frame Grip, Sale
5.50 Frame Nails 3/4" 500g, Sale
3.50 Jacket and Veil, Occasional, Cotton,  Large only,        Sale
5.00 Smoker, Large Stainless Steel,        Sale
13.50 Strainer, Double Nylon, Sale
6.00 Strainer, Double Stainless Steel,        Sale
13.50 Uncapping Fork, Sale
2.75 Uncapping Knife, Sale
5.00  Valve, Nylon        1.5", Sale
5.00 Ventilated Mouseguard, Sale
2.25 Wire Excluder Grid Only 17" square,        Sale
6.00 For  Facebook users, you will see that we have a super picture  of Thornes hives in Holland.    www.facebook.com/E.H.Thorne         It would be lovely to see lots more photographs of Thorne's  hives in situ.   We might even be tempted to offer a prize for the best  and most  interesting!

Gill  Smith
E.H.  Thorne (Beehives) Ltd, Beehive Business Park, Rand, Market Rasen, Lincolnshire,  LN8 5NJ   01673 858555

----------

